# solstice lunar eclipse



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a timelapse of the solstice lunar eclipse I found on Vimeo - we didn't get to see much of it here in oz - it was mostly over by the time the moon rose here :sigh:

Winter Solstice Lunar Eclipse on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's a lot more interesting when speeded up a bit, I've seen several from where I am, but got bored at just how slow the whole event is :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Had my camera all set up reaady to go but it was very cloudy so went back to bed. Was perfectly clear the next (last) night though - of course.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

It was cloudy here too so I did not get to see it either. It would have been great to see it live but the above video was a great alternative. Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My wife and I got to see it from just outside our door. More of Texas was cloudy but we just had the lightest fog and viewing was spectacular.


----------

